# Tastenkombination unter Win 7 für "Neue Hardware suchen"



## T-MAXX (26. März 2010)

*Tastenkombination unter Win 7 für "Neue Hardware suchen"*

Hallo!

Ich möchte nicht immer den Gerätemanager öffnen, wenn ich mein externes SATA-HD-Drive in Windows 7 einbinden will.

Für diesen Tipp wäre ich dankbar.


Besten Grüße
T-MAXX


----------



## Ini (26. März 2010)

*AW: Tastenkombination unter Win 7 für "Neue Hardware suchen"*

Geh doch in die Systemsteuerung und zieh dir die Verknüpfung vom Geräte-Manager auf den Desktop.

Dann kannst du dort auf die Eigenschaft der Verknüpfung gehen und gibst dort zum Beispiel wie ich das Y an - als Tastenkombination.

Schon kannst du mit der Tastenkombination Strg + Alt + Y den Geräte-Manager Aufrufen und das ohne sich zu verknoten.


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2010)

*AW: Tastenkombination unter Win 7 für "Neue Hardware suchen"*

Mit dem MS-Tool devcon kann man die Suche nach neuer Hardware auch aus einem cmd-Script ausführen, habe ich schon selbst genutzt. Der offizielle Download bei MS soll wohl nur für Windows XP richtig funktionieren, für Windows 7 o.Ä. s. hier: devcon.exe 5.0 Englisch, Download bei heise . Der Shortcut geht dann wie von Ini beschrieben.


----------

